# Semi aquatics?



## danagui (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey guys and gals....I'm currently in the process of getting all my supplies together for my viv build (thread coming soon)...now I'm trying to work out some plants I want to place inside...I'm curious about what some good semi aquatic plants would be if I decide to go with a water feature...so...who's got ideas?!


----------



## aledr2004 (Sep 6, 2011)

The vast majority of "aquarium" plants are semi aquatic and in fact do better emersed. I have java fern and anubias all over my viv which need cutting back weekly. I would like to use hairgrass in my next project and have yet to see this used in a frog tank. If successful i think that would look amazing.


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

Aquarium plants can be great in dart frog tanks, however, be sure the species you're considering is semi-aquatic. For example, dwarf hair grass is semi aquatic but cabomba is not. 

I think a foreground with dwarf hair grass would be beautiful in a dart tank!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Don't they typically sell the anubias plants as bulbs? I wonder how the bulbs would do planted in a frog tank.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

I posted these pics in another thread just the other day. I cant see the pics at work right now, but I believe they show the following; Anubias Coffeefolia, Anubias Barteri Nana, Pistia stratiotes (water lettuce), java moss, and another small lily pad species. They originally had a small pool of water to grow in, but Ive had the tank fully drained for over 6 months with the pump shut off and they are doing even better.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

That's funny because I remember seeing an article that alot of plants sold for use in aquariums are actually terrestrial and will do much better above water.


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

JaredJ said:


> That's funny because I remember seeing an article that alot of plants sold for use in aquariums are actually terrestrial and will do much better above water.


This is true. There are plants that come in tubes at chain stores that will survive for some time underwater, but will eventually melt. That is because they are actually terrestrial plants, and would do VERY well in a dart tank. Quality stores don't sell them though.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

JaredJ said:


> Don't they typically sell the anubias plants as bulbs? I wonder how the bulbs would do planted in a frog tank.


You're probably thinking of Aponogeton, which is a true aquatic. _Anubias_ sp. are African aroids that live at the edge of swamps. marshes and streams. They like to grow in very humid air, with their roots constantly wet.

Another good choice are several of the _Cryptocoryne _sp. from south and southeast Asia.


----------



## danagui (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow! Didn't think so many plants would apply! I've read articles about some aquarium plants being happier on land but never gave it much thought...and I do much like that horsegrass idea...I love that stuff....what would u guys recommend to keep?


----------



## SmallScaleDan (Nov 16, 2008)

Agreed with all of the above... Plus: Java moss, which is sold at pretty much every aquarium store, is a vigorous aquatic, but in the high humidity dart tank, it will crawl and spread vigorously on the ground. It makes a nice green carpet, and climbs limbs and the background. 


Good luck! 

Dan


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Java moss is awesome


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Anubias is easily one of my favorite terrarium plants, especially if its roots has access to water but the plant itself isn't submerged by it. In the wild they grow on stream banks and in between rocks/stones--not truly aquatic, but can handle being flooded or submerged at certain times of the year. In the aquarium hobby I think they just miserably survive being grown 100% aquatically. Grow them as a marginal and they will go nuts once established (which could take a few weeks/months) and decent humidity.


----------



## danagui (Aug 21, 2012)

It seems that Finding nice plants won't be hard...but choosing Is gonna be tough lol


----------



## mllaursen (Jan 31, 2011)

I have Lobelia growing in a couple of my vivs that looks really neat so long as I keep it trimmed back, I started it in the water, but it's spread out throughout a good portion of the terrarium.


----------



## mllaursen (Jan 31, 2011)

Riccia fluitans is another plant that works great in vivs, just keep it damp and it grows in well as a ground cover, also doesn't get quite as tall as Java Moss


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm a member of SCAPE. Check our website. WWW.scapeclub.orgMost of us Scape our aquariums with a "dry start" to ensure success once water is added. I would recommend glosso. It is a natural ground cover. It is the low plant in the foreground.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

morg said:


> I'm a member of SCAPE. Check our website. SCAPE - Southern California Aquatic Plants EnthusiastsMost of us Scape our aquariums with a "dry start" to ensure success once water is added. I would recommend glosso. It is a natural ground cover. It is the low plant in the foreground.


Beautiful tank!


----------



## sebou203 (Nov 2, 2011)

mllaursen said:


> Riccia fluitans is another plant that works great in vivs, just keep it damp and it grows in well as a ground cover, also doesn't get quite as tall as Java Moss


yup, and this plant develops some kind of "roots" (or anchor i'd say) that held it in place. Its really nice, because you can tie it almost vertically to wood, and when its stuck, you can remove the strings and it will stay there by itself (and expand like crazy!)


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

Riccia is a natural floater and is very invasive. It's weird hexaginal growth allows it to easily hook onto things as it floats. It eventually forms floating pucks/mats that can choke out a lake in a matter of years. I would keep it in a very wet section of your viv-I would think it would dry up quickly otherwise.


----------



## danagui (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys! I haven't even begun to start shopping around for plants...stil working on gathering all my supplies for my build...I do plan to do research and compile a list though!


----------

